# Mynew Morrison ILF Longbow



## reviveourhomes (Sep 18, 2009)

I have been lusting over this combo for quite some time, too long it seems. I recently aquired the limbs and ordered the new riser from Bob. Here is the end result. 

The limbs are "C" Carbon/Foam Longbow limbs with Copperhead skins. The riser is the Mini14" With some really pretty Bubinga, phenolic accent and Cocbolo/Maple overlays w/finger grooves. This bow is gorgeous and like all Bob's bows its top shelf finish work. Its everything I could ask for in a bow. Quiet, fast and forgiving! Im a happy camper!! Thanks again Bob!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2009)

HHHHMMMMM how long you gonna keep it...........


sweet bow lewis.......but really you are getting as bad as carter about changing bows...........


----------



## RickD (Sep 18, 2009)

Lusting??? lewis,lewis


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL, this one I will be keeping John! 

Rick, well maybe not lust but I have surely been covetous! HAHA


----------



## RickD (Sep 18, 2009)

Does your wife have a single sister??If she does I want to meet her


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 18, 2009)

LOL, no she doesnt but you are right, I have a wonderful and generous wife! HAHA


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2009)

reviveourhomes said:


> LOL, no she doesnt but you are right, I have a wonderful and generous wife! HAHA



it would sufice to say you married up for sure.........


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, that sure is pretty Mr. Lewis.
I am proud for ya! 
I like the cut on the riser.
Thanks for the pictures. That is prettier than anything I've seen JC shoot.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 18, 2009)

reviveourhomes said:


> Its everything I could ask for in a bow. Quiet, fast and forgiving! Im a happy camper!!



Lewis, I'm gonna remind you of this when it comes up for sale or trade.  Just consider it an intervention!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2009)

HookedN21 said:


> Lewis, I'm gonna remind you of this when it comes up for sale or trade.  Just consider it an intervention!


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 19, 2009)

Chris, its a deal. You and John can be my trading itervention partners cause I have been wanting one of these so long and I am shooting it so good that I would be a moron to trade it.


----------



## ScottGray (Sep 19, 2009)

John Cooper said:


> it would sufice to say you married up for sure.........



Lewis, after meeting your better half I would have to agree 

That is one nice looking bow Lewis. If it shoots half as good as it looks I'm sure it'll be a keeper!!!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 19, 2009)

reviveourhomes said:


> I would be a moron to trade it.


Lewis, I think you're a moron for trading all the other fine bows you've had.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 19, 2009)

That may be true! LOL


----------



## BOFF (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice looking bow.

Bob is a great guy, and makes some fine bows!!

Congrats on the new member of the family.


----------



## NOVELLI (Nov 2, 2009)

OUAHHHHHHHHHH what a beautifull bow !!!!!!!!!!!
I use one leafty with 58" limbs , it's realy fast and smooth....
Goods arrows and more pleasure for you .....
If you have informations i wanted for buyed limbs in 60 or  62"or 64" for more confort, my riser is 16"
See you again
PATRICK


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 2, 2009)

As bad as Carter!?!?!? Dang John T yer the one that switches bows faster than underwear!!


----------



## NOVELLI (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello All

i have buyed one new set in 60"with sneak and KHUDU TIPS 
Perfect for target and my 58" for bowhunting

These afternoon i test the speed with a chronograph and 180 feet's / second with340 classic mfx 640 grains full lenght ( 179 mini /183 maxi )
That give a Kinetic energy for 46, nice for hunting the big game with him....
Best regards
PATRICK


----------

